# The official A9LH Master Race thread Re;Birthed



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

The Official a9lh peasant Master Race Thread
*RE;BIRTHED*​Voxel wuz hear 


 
*






 *

UPDATE: Arm9PlebHax is now obsolete. ScrubHax/Boot9Strap-on is where the Kool Kids™are now. B-)

Attention everyone, this project is now a full on community effort. We the leaders of the A9LH Consul (Me, @Voxel , @Tomato Hentai , @SomeGamer , @Feeling it! ) Will use a group effort to bring people into the A9LH peasantry. If you have questions when joining please come to the new consul first to ask questions.
Want to join the Master Race™ 2 DAY? No surprise there... In that case click no further. Troubleshooting: if you're reading this it means you have to go back a sentence. You've gone too far.











































































(TODO: Add/Move people who mastered their way to B9S/Sighax Master Race™ status)

Members of the glorious a9lh master race peasantry:
Shadowhand
LinkSoraZelda
CrystalForce
Rasa
Ubuntuの刀
exdeath255
Logan Pockrus
einhuman197
Ironknight
TheGrayShow1467
Yacepi15
GalladeGuy
Voxel Studios
Supster131
Endoverend
Bortz
ihaveamac
rileysrjay
Razorzeto
VinsCool
Crystal the Glaceon
Cherry Pie
CitizenSnips
mgrev
axewfious
SomeGamer
Aqib Ali
nxwing
hobbledehoy899
TrashyClassy
SomeGamer
BurningDesire
Salamencizer
Attainable
driverdis
Davidosky99
Roxie Mika
Pikm
Filo97
Minnow
Real_Redwolf
Arthurgamer07
spkuja
nahimgood
Froster
Phantom64
WeedZ
NikolaMiljevic
ac3ds
MarcusD
fr3quency
Nikki_swap
Tomato Hentai
PaiiNSteven
ThePanchamBros
astrangeone
Etika/our daddy
hii915
Faru
proflayton123
Erikku
pscytheology
Piluvr
A_Random_Guy
riyaz
VirusX2
Zelock
LuksaXD
Ricken
AlucardjX
pbanj
blinky87
The Badge-lorette!?
'Don
cmdj13
zKin
Queno138
Commander_Vadeo
blackalabi
solress
HenryLeonheart
Jiehfeng
Feeling It!
Konno Ryo
RayD97
cots
SwiftLoke
GamerDudeK
TheVinAnator
hacksn5s4
MsMidnight
KipMudz
joyoshi
Petraplexity
annson24
DHall243
Thunder Kai
yoshinatsu
infinete
xtheman166
Jayro
One Eye Doll
Snowdori
TheKingy34
XAIXER
TheKawaiiDesu
astronautlevel
Lucar
Temptress Cerise
dAVID_
iAqua
Jayro
Manuel9181
NeonNinjaCat

Fallen Bretheren
CloudCocopuffs (banned)
Jack_Sparrow (banned)
(They were the same person anyway. QQ)


And last, but not least,
*THE FILTHY PEASANTS*
Menuhax Peasants
GBAFail (Honorable mention: Lied about having a bricked 3DS, and blocked me)
Bubsy Bobcat
wurstpistole
Ifury
UniqueGeek
wiiNinja
JustAKirby
DespyCL
EarlAB
Flame
smileyhead
keyra
yardie
Pikm
apoptygma
MlgPro
Brawl345
Marlon Venancio
The Real Jdbye
Khangaroo
Returnofganon
DJCarlos
ElyosOfTheAbyss
Team Fail
Selim873
LiveLatios
Garou
Jiro2
doctorgoat
kprovost7314
TheHaxForU
Hide616
Arecaidian Fox
8BitWonder
wuboy
CLOUD9RED
finn_91
RedBlueGreen
Aether Lion
Hamstermascot
GreaterDog
RaikouKun
shadowharold
x_master_1234
Jair
dimmidice
koyuki38
NightsOwl
99%Invisible
Nirmonculus
naddel81
EmanueleBGN


Waiting for Brickwait a9lh support
alevan
Vec
darklordrs
Brawl345
Amapola62
KodyKaplish



Sky3DS peasants
Flynnn


Gayway peasants
Nollog
Net Worthy (I think we all know why he is right fucking here)

Browserhax peasants
Tomato Hentai's Sister

MSET peasants
joby419
Technicmaster0

OOTHax peasants
keven3477

Those with frankenfirmware
gnmmarechal

???
Jacklack3
Segtendo
KeoniAzugon
osaka35
kumikochan
wiiu more like pee u
nwiifletcher
Autz
mqk9999
LittleFlame
Joshwraith
The Immortal
LinkSoraZelda


rxTools
Krakatau
alexlee01
Tomato Hentai's Sister

Unconfirmed
Gcentrex
Jao Chu
XiaoDii
NEP
kbmarinha
codeluca
Pacheko17
zfreeman
jesus96
scorpiotaisho
Grim Ripper
Michu
koffieleut
FanmadeEndings
cvskid
Hyura
Korma
Cortador
LinkmstrYT
tipsytoto
rctgamer3
Ridge
IronClouds
Daggot
Bkool999
emuashui
NHChaoss
JFizDaWiz


No 3DS
Cammygirl192
NXWing

Ultimate Sexy Goddess
MsMidnight

"Inspirational" Quotes
*Aether Lion*
"On a serious note, A9LH is a little overrated. The people I've talked to about it are like 'Eh, the benefits don't necessarily outweigh the risk but hey it is nice. DO IT. DO IT NOW. FOR NO REASON.' xD"

*shadowharold*
"Im lazy to much work menuhax does what I want."

*mqk9999*
If it ain't broke, don't fix it

~Moongirl"

*Hamstermascot*
"No, whatever works just works. If Aureinand or rxTools didn't work I would've gone to ah9l. They both work, so why spend 40mins or even up to 2 hours to ah9l on it, when aureinand and rxtools takes 20minutes? Faster boot times? Sure great, but I'm patient. I'll switch when I have no other choice."

*JFizDaWiz*
"everyone talking about bootrates. am I the only one who doesn't reboot/shut down my 3DS?"

*Jacklack3*
"Who cares if it better?

I wont let setting up RXtools go to waste."

*Voxel*
Also try the PS Vita!!! 

*Pingouin7*
"SOON:


Now ←-------------- Very Soon -------- Soon -------- Soon-ish ---------------→ End of Time


Soon:

Copyright 2013-2015 Gateway-3DS All rights reserved. "Soon" does not imply any particular date, time, decade, century, or millennia in the past, present, and certainly not the future. "Soon" shall make no contract or warranty between Gateway-3DS and the end user. "Soon" will arrive some day, Gateway-3DS does guarantee that "soon" will be here before the end of time. Maybe. Do not make plans based on "soon" as Gateway-3DS will not be liable for any misuse, use, or even casual glancing at "soon."


Very Soon

Another common term implemented by Gateway-3DS often misleading users into excitement for future updates. "Very Soon" is guaranteed to arrive between now and the end of time with a higher chance of arriving on the "now" half of the time table. Although this means closer to now than "soon" there is no guarantee that you will live long enough to see the content finally release.


Gateway-3DS's Official Definition of Soon


“Information in this press release that involves Gateway-3DS's expectations, plans, intentions or strategies regarding the future are forward-looking statements that are not facts and involve a number of risks and uncertainties. Gateway-3DS generally uses words such as “outlook,” “will,” “could,” “would,” “might,” “remains,” “to be,” “plans,” “believes,” “may,” “expects,” “intends,” “anticipates,” “estimate,” future,” “plan,” “positioned,” “potential,” “project,” “remain,” “scheduled,” “set to,” “subject to,” “upcoming” and similar expressions to help identify forward-looking statements.


Factors that could cause Gateway-3DS’s actual future results to differ materially from those expressed in the forward-looking statements set forth in this release include, but are not limited to, sales levels of Gateway-3DS cartridges, shifts in consumer spending trends, the impact of the current macroeconomic environment, the seasonal and cyclical nature of the interactive game market, Gateway-3DS’s ability to predict consumer preferences among competing hardware platforms (including next-generation hardware), declines in software pricing, product returns and price protection, product delays, retail acceptance of Gateway-3DS’s products, adoption rate and availability of new hardware and related software, industry competition, rapid changes in technology and industry standards, protection of proprietary rights, litigation against Gateway-3DS, maintenance of relationships with key personnel, customers, vendors and third-party developers, domestic and international economic, financial and political conditions and policies, foreign exchange rates, integration of recent acquisitions and the identification of suitable future acquisition opportunities, and the combined company’s ability to realize the anticipated benefits and synergies of the transaction to the extent, or in the timeframe, anticipated, and the other factors identified in Gateway-3DS’s most recent annual report on Form 10-K and any subsequent quarterly reports on Form 10-Q.


The forward-looking statements in this release are based upon information available to Gateway-3DS as of the date of this release, and they don't assume any obligation to update any such forward-looking statements. Forward-looking statements believed to be true when made may ultimately prove to be incorrect.


These statements are not guarantees of the future performance of Gateway-3DS and are subject to risks, uncertainties and other factors, some of which are beyond its control and may cause actual results to differ materially from current expectations."
Voxel wuz also hear 

 ​


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

Don't forget me I'm in the A9LH master race too.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

My sister is a Browserhax peasant ;O;


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My sister is a Browserhax peasant ;O;





xtheman166 said:


> Don't forget me I'm in the A9LH master race too.


Updated


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

You just need to read the first part of my signature to see where I'm at on this matter.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

I might actually try to join A9LH master race™ right now, I think! 

TO THE PLAILECT GUIDE!!!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I might actually try to join A9LH master race™ right now, I think!
> 
> TO THE PLAILECT GUIDE!!!


See. Now that I am margen I have to the power to bring people to the A9LH race

Also, I won't spam and harass people ^^


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Updated


WAIT, she's also an rxTools peasant.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> WAIT, she's also an rxTools peasant.


Will add

Also, we need a new logo since the old margen is gone.


----------



## mgrev (May 25, 2016)

I thought bub was a part of the a9lh masterrace


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I thought bub was a part of the a9lh masterrace


I did not know that. I will wait to hear from him.


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Will add
> 
> Also, we need a new logo since the old margen is gone.


I'll make one Soon™.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I'll make one Soon™.


Make it extremely classy(tm) It also should have over used memes like dat boi


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Make it extremely classy(tm) It also should have over used memes like dat boi


Sadly i suck at memes so i can't make one.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Sadly i suck at memes so i can't make one.


Okay 2 day. I will have a friend make it.


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Okay 2 day. I will have a friend make it.


That is fine 2 day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> Okay 2 day. I will have a friend make it.


Also have your friend make a signature picture for linking to this thread and to show that your are part of the master race.


----------



## astronautlevel (May 25, 2016)

Don't forget that Margen is now part of the fallen :^)


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

@BurningDesire, I made the logo for you!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @BurningDesire, I made the logo for you!
> 
> View attachment 50630


(Lenny)


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> (Lenny)


Aaand now it's your profile pic! :^)

EDIT: Or WAS.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Aaand now it's your profile pic! :^)
> 
> EDIT: Or WAS.


I liked the normal one better. It's now on top of thread thread like how I am on top of @Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It's now on top of thread thread


Doesn't look like it. ;S


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I liked the normal one better. It's now on top of thread thread like how I am on top of @Bubsy Bobcat


gay


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Doesn't look like it. ;S


@Tomato Hentai must of deleted it 2 day 


Bubsy Bobcat said:


> gay


You know you want it


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @Tomato Hentai must of deleted it 2 day


I DIDN'T MEAN TO I SWARE


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I DIDN'T MEAN TO I SWARE


SWARE ON UR GRAVE BECUASE DAT IS WERE U GOIN BOI


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> SWARE ON UR GRAVE BECUASE DAT IS WERE U GOIN BOI


*SCREAM*


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *SCREAM*


I'LL BE BACK SUUN MY FOLLOWERS


----------



## Touko White (May 25, 2016)

I'm definitely not trying to search for Touko Lumina's location.


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I'm definitely not trying to search for Touko Lumina's location.


you should be renamed Toukogirl192


----------



## Touko White (May 25, 2016)

actually Touko White is the name I'm using nowadays.


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2016)

Count me in for the "Glorious A9LH Master Race"








 


My 3DS themes are in my sig.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Count me in for the "Glorious A9LH Master Race"
> 
> View attachment 50633​
> 
> ...


Added B^))


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

Does A9LH block updates, by any chance?


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Does A9LH block updates, by any chance?


I think Luma CFW does, not sure about CakesCFW.


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I think Luma CFW does, not sure about CakesCFW.


Awesome! I'm redoing all my 2DS hax from the ground up, at the moment, so I'll be sure to use Luma!


----------



## migles (May 25, 2016)

i am no where in these lists... (neither on the others)
this is how you know that even on the internet no one remembers about you </3  

(these tell a story by the way)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Count me in for the "Glorious A9LH Master Race"
> 
> View attachment 50633​
> 
> ...


secretly uses menuhax a shitgate card or other.. posts vague picture to trick and inflitrate a9lh clan


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2016)

migles said:


> secretly uses menuhax a shitgate card or other.. posts vague picture to trick and inflitrate a9lh clan


Um, no..? I have Zelda OoT in my cart slot though, loo lazy to put it back in it's case.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 25, 2016)

The OP is too boring for the EoF. It needs rainbowz, insane formatting, everything centred etc. A E S T H E T I C S ! ! !


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

Rebirthed??????I see what you did there dengeki.......


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Rebirthed??????I see what you did there dengeki.......


???


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Add me to the no 3ds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> ???


Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Add me to the no 3ds
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh I thought that. It's why I like doing Re;Birth in everything

I thought it was a xenoblade reference about the no gods but I was not too sure


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh I thought that. It's why I like doing Re;Birth in everything
> 
> I thought it was a xenoblade reference about the no gods but I was not too sure


no the last thing I would mention would be the ending that made less sense then tumblr. XD


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> no the last thing I would mention would be the ending that made less sense then tumblr. XD


It was still SO good though. One of the best endings I have ever seen. I still have to beat Xenoblade X. I might have to resort to a walk through lol


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It was still SO good though. One of the best endings I have ever seen. I still have to beat Xenoblade X. I might have to resort to a walk through lol


I am going to pretend that everyone died at the end and they never made a sequel with no real characters in it.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I am going to pretend that everyone died at the end and they never made a sequel with no real characters in it.


THE only reference to Xenoblade chronicles so far are lins hair pins. I hope there is more.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> THE only reference to Xenoblade chronicles so far are lins hair pins. I hope there is more.


I am a die hard xenoblade fan and the only other one is the voice acting..........
I went and replayed xenosaga instead.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I am a die hard xenoblade fan and the only other one is the voice acting..........
> I went and replayed xenosaga instead.


I still have to play that. Is it gamecube? If so Nintendon't here I come.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I still have to play that. Is it gamecube? If so Nintendon't here I come.


xenosage is playstation.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> xenosage is playstation.


If it is playsation 1 I can still emulate it via vWii. Let's goooooooooooooo


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If it is playsation 1 I can still emulate it via vWii. Let's goooooooooooooo


or 3ds with retroarch <--------do it.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> or 3ds with retroarch <--------do it.


If all of my new 3dses were not bricked xD


----------



## Feeling it! (May 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If all of my new 3dses were not bricked xD


rip......and also everyone this is now a xenoblade chronicles thread.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> rip......and also everyone this is now a xenoblade chronicles thread.


No. We should stop. If you wanna talk in PM feel free to make one xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2016)

GUESS WHO NEEDS SHIFTING UP 2 THE A9LH MASTER RACE LIST 2 DAY!!!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

@Voxel Studios can now manage the list. Like I said even though I nominated my self to take over I will not be full time spamming.


----------



## nxwing (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @Voxel Studios can now manage the list. Like I said even though I nominated my self to take over I will not be full time spamming.


No worries. Margen will reclaim his throne as the rightful king in a few days.


----------



## astronautlevel (May 27, 2016)

nxwing said:


> No worries. Margen will reclaim his throne as the rightful king in a few days.


inb4 ban evasion


----------



## joyoshi (May 27, 2016)

Brick fuel can't melt A9LH beams

Just like ban fuel can't melt Margen beams :^)


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Brick fuel can't melt A9LH beams
> 
> Just like ban fuel can't melt Margen beams :^)


You got my kind of thinking.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

@SomeGamer can now edit this as well


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

I have a9lh on my new 3ds. Proof!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Attention everyone, this project is now a full on community effort. We the leaders of the A9LH Consul (Me, @Voxel Studios , @Tomato Hentai , @SomeGamer , @Feeling it! ) Will use a group effort to bring people into the A9LH master race. If you have questions when joining please come to the new consul first to ask questions.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2016)

Adding on to what @BurningDesire said, I recently joined the A9LH Master race™ and I can tell you this very second, that even though I had to shift aside about 4 hours to do it for the first time, it turned out to be a complete success! No bricks; not even _close_ to a brick, during the dangerous bits! And that's saying something, since it was my first *ever* A9LH installation!

TL;DR, don't deviate off the path when following Plailect's Guide, and you should only have a 1 in 100 chance of bricking hopefully!


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Adding on to what @BurningDesire said, I recently joined the A9LH Master race™ and I can tell you this very second, that even though I had to shift aside about 4 hours to do it for the first time, it turned out to be a complete success! No bricks; not even _close_ to a brick, during the dangerous bits! And that's saying something, since it was my first *ever* A9LH installation!
> 
> TL;DR, don't deviate off the path when following Plailect's Guide, and you should only have a 1 in 100 chance of bricking hopefully!


Yeah, I was spooked at first when I got my 64gb sd (mainly at the 'flashing EmuNAND to SysNAND part') but I have got it without any errors 

EDIT: *And I installed it Yesterday *


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

I did the A9LH install when there was no SafeA9LHInstaller and OTP helper. Following Plailect's guide I did it in *less than 24 hours*! (Though I deviated off the guide when I didn't format first, buy there was no 11.0 back then and I've got CN anyway.)
Complete success! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> I have a9lh on my new 3ds. Proof!


Nice custom CFW that patches MSET on emunand!


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I did the A9LH install when there was no SafeA9LHInstaller and OTP helper. Following Plailect's guide I did it in *less than 24 hours*! (Though I deviated off the guide when I didn't format first, buy there was no 11.0 back then and I've got CN anyway.)
> Complete success!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Want a video?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Want a video?


Of course not! I believe you because you don't seem to be smart enough to code a CFW.


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Of course not! I believe you because you don't seem to be smart enough to code a CFW.


oh wow.
(that is sadly true)


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> oh wow.
> (that is sadly true)


:^)


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Attention everyone, this project is now a full on community effort. We the leaders of colony 9 and the A9LH Consul (Me, @Voxel Studios , @Tomato Hentai , @SomeGamer) Will use a group effort to bring people into the A9LH master race. If you have questions when joining please come to the new consul first to ask questions.


How about me?
I kinda did a "blood offering" to A9LH with my entire reinand by dragging it to the trash.bin XD


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> How about me?
> I kinda did a "blood offering" to A9LH with my entire reinand by dragging it to the trash.bin XD


Sure. I am limiting it to 6 though


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Sure. I am limiting it to 6 though


Because *6*A*9*LH? Or why?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Because *6*A*9*LH? Or why?


Because 6 is a cool number


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Because *6*A*9*LH? Or why?


or the consul of six from bravely default maybe?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> or the consul of six from bravely default maybe?


*never played bravely default*


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> *never played bravely default*


Nice ninja edit.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Nice ninja edit.


I never edited mate


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> *never played bravely default*


I tried to download Bravely Default via CIAngel, but after installing it disappeared off of my system entirely.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I tried to download Bravely Default via CIAngel, but after installing it disappeared off of my system entirely.


That sucks. Once I get my new 3ds again i am going to install a9lh with a 128gb card


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

Just going to list some sixes here.
colony 6
consul 6
arm9 upside down is 6we so illuminati confirmed.
cancer itself is the symbol "69"
6 can fit around a hexagon perfectly and hexagons are cool.
revolvers have 6 shots.
and urban dictionary's meaning of "shulking" involves the number 6
and of course leo and satan.
oh yeah and everyone fucking dies in part 6 I forgot that.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I never edited mate


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> View attachment 50857


Oh. I thought you meant to the quote that you quoted lol


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh. I thought you meant to the quote that you quoted lol


You're thinking way too logical. O-O


----------



## BurningDesire (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> You're thinking too logical. O-O


It's who I am 

I think of logical ways to make my creative ideas happen


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

She edited me in because I asked to be put in so when somebody would read this they would understand the archives inner meaning.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> She edited me in because I asked to be put in so when somebody would read this they would understand the archives inner meaning.


It also had colony of 9 or something.


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Just to let you know... I am not a dirty menuhax pest anymore...
please understand™

Bye...


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> It also had colony of 9 or something.


THAT was my edit. #trolled beyond comprehension.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> THAT was my edit. #trolled beyond comprehension.


Wasn't that colony 6? #comprehended beyond trollation. yes, trollation


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Wasn't that colony 6?


There are 2 colonies........6 and 9.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> There are 2 colonies........6 and 9.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

I got my sig working.


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I got my sig working.


noice

EDIT: Can someone AT LEAST remove me from the Menuhax list? I use A9LH. Tank you :^)


----------



## Dorimori (May 27, 2016)

I have an A9LH N3DS and a Menuhax O3DS. What does that make me :^)


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I have an A9LH N3DS and a Menuhax O3DS. What does that make me :^)


Ive got the same XD

I'm guessing Arm9Menuhax users?


----------



## astronautlevel (May 27, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I have an A9LH N3DS and a Menuhax O3DS. What does that make me :^)


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> View attachment 50876


™


----------



## Dorimori (May 27, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> View attachment 50876


[internal screaming]


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The Official a9lh Master Race Thread
> *RE;BIRTHED*
> 
> *
> ...


Add a *BIG BOLD* link to Plai's guide.
EDIT: Question removed because I shouldn't have asked that


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Add a *BIG BOLD* link to Plai's guide.
> Also, why was Margen banned?


for 'harassing or bullying' Cell9. (It is stupid)
(Asking for open source)


----------



## astronautlevel (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Add a *BIG BOLD* link to Plai's guide.
> Also, why was Margen banned?


"Harassing" a developer in order to go open source


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> for 'harassing or bullying' Cell9. (It is stupid)
> (Asking for open source)


Hmm, Kay
If I seem to harrass or bully (I've been bullied myself lol) please tell me


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Hmm, Kay
> If I seem to harrass or bully (I've been bullied myself lol) please tell me


sure.


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> "Harassing" a developer in order to go open source


WTF, that is totally idiotic


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> WTF, that is totally idiotic


ikr


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> ikr


Harrassing developers is the worse possible thing any1 can do... They work day and night so that we could get more features, and all we do is sit at home and use their software.... Like parasites who get everything without working hard


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Harrassing developers is the worse possible thing any1 can do... They work day and night so that we could get more features, and all we do is sit at home and use their software.... Like parasites who get everything without working hard


Well, Margen wasn't really harassing...


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Well, Margen wasn't really harassing...


I don't care, no one shall trouble devs
We enjoy our consoles better because if em


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

We would rather not talk about him because then our main thread could end up locked or even worse....deleted.
Also that is kinda an ironic thing to talk about on a arm9 thread.


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

Anyways, make sure we have the *BIG BOLD UNDERLINED *link to Plai's guide.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Anyways, make sure we have the *BIG BOLD UNDERLINED *link to Plai's guide.


I'll add it in a minute.


----------



## Salamencizer (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I'll add it in a minute.


Lol k
Announcement: I'm gonna start working on a new banner for this thread tomorrow.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Lol k


Added 2 DAY!


----------



## One Eye Doll (May 27, 2016)

Update,i'm on A9LH.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

One Eye Doll said:


> Update,i'm on A9LH.


Pic please.


----------



## One Eye Doll (May 27, 2016)

http://imgur.com/exnuv8c
Need more?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

One Eye Doll said:


> http://imgur.com/exnuv8c
> Need more?


I know you just typed random things in cmd.  Added of course! And welcome to GBAtemp!


----------



## Dorimori (May 27, 2016)

I'm on a9lh and I don't really use my o3ds that much. Add me?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I'm on a9lh and I don't really use my o3ds that much. Add me?





SomeGamer said:


> Added 2 DAY!


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Lol, nothing to see here


I have now changed my avatar to a meme 2 day and got A9LH yesterday, can I be added?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 27, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I have now changed my avatar to a meme 2 day and got A9LH yesterday, can I be added?


Done 2 DAY!


----------



## Kingy (May 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Done 2 DAY!


great, 2 day.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Did anyone else get sent some thing gore related by *net worthy**? I think he doesnt understand that I visit 4chan everyday.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Did anyone else get sent some thing gore related by networths? I think he doesnt understand that I visit 4chan everyday.


I did not, but let's not derail this thread.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I did not, but let's not derail this thread.


I don't think networths knows that arm9 is unbrickable or underailable


----------



## Wolfvak (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Did anyone else get sent some thing gore related by networths? I think he doesnt understand that I visit 4chan everyday.


Actually, the username is "Net Worthy" (don't doubt Net Worths is the one who did it tho).
He's banned already, but known for other glorious accounts such as "JesusBird" and "Bargen76".
I got sent gore by all of them.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 28, 2016)

It has come to my attention that members of the consul have been getting hateful messages as well as disturbing images through PM. If it continues I will disband the consul for their safety.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It has come to my attention that members of the consul have been getting hateful messages as well as disturbing images through PM. If it continues I will disband the consul for their safety.


Even if it comes to this arm9 is still unbrickable. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## astronautlevel (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It has come to my attention that members of the consul have been getting hateful messages as well as disturbing images through PM. If it continues I will disband the consul for their safety.


Many people have been getting gore in their messages who arent in any way related to this (myself and another dev included). I turned off PMs and they spammed my profile page instead. It's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It has come to my attention that members of the consul have been getting hateful messages as well as disturbing images through PM. If it continues I will disband the consul for their safety.


I feel sorry for those people. These people need to get banned.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 28, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Many people have been getting gore in their messages who arent in any way related to this (myself and another dev included). I turned off PMs and they spammed my profile page instead. It's pretty fucked up.


This is awful. Who would do such a thing?


----------



## astronautlevel (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This is awful. Who would do such a thing?


I'm fairly certain it's Net Worths as one of the alts was named "Net Worthy"


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This is awful. Who would do such a thing?


Have you ever gone to /b/? I don't think anyone should but it is the thought of "burn everyone to become god" and mainly small children take part in it which is why I stopped playing CS:GO and most FPS games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



astronautlevel said:


> I'm fairly certain it's Net Worths as one of the alts was named "Net Worthy"


while that would make sense it would also make sense for him to try and throw blame with a similar alt.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 28, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> I'm fairly certain it's Net Worths as one of the alts was named "Net Worthy"


I don't think it was him, I think it was someone trying to be him


Feeling it! said:


> Have you ever gone to /b/? I don't think anyone should but it is the thought of "burn everyone to become god" and mainly small children take part in it which is why I stopped playing CS:GO and most FPS games.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I have not nor will i ever


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

I think I will be next soon as the trolling continues so if I start a new PM with anyone then just don't click on it.


----------



## Wolfvak (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This is awful. Who would do such a thing?


One of the latest PMs received was by someone called "Net Worthy" (quite similar to Net Worths if you ask me) so I'll just assume it's him, since he's known for being cancerous and such.

No other person has a reason to do it. Don't start spouting "ITS Margen67", he has no reason to do it, and his style is... different.


----------



## astronautlevel (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I don't think it was him, I think it was someone trying to be him


While this is definitely possible the kid acted like a spoiled brat and told people to drink bleach. It's entirely possible it's him.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> One of the latest PMs received was by someone called "Net Worthy" (quite similar to Net Worths if you ask me) so I'll just assume it's him, since he's known for being cancerous and such.
> 
> No other person has a reason to do it. Don't start spouting "ITS Margen67", he has no reason to do it, and his style is... different.


Also margen was arm9.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 28, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> One of the latest PMs received was by someone called "Net Worthy" (quite similar to Net Worths if you ask me) so I'll just assume it's him, since he's known for being cancerous and such.
> 
> No other person has a reason to do it. Don't start spouting "ITS Margen67", he has no reason to do it, and his style is... different.


I know it wasn't margen as I think he is coming back today I heard. I got the images / message my self.  I know margen would not go that far. 


astronautlevel said:


> While this is definitely possible the kid acted like a spoiled brat and told people to drink bleach. It's entirely possible it's him.


Yes, we can't leave that possibility out.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

This guy obviously wants the arm9 thread disbanded and if he knows that it could be possible then he will not stop until then........Why doesnt he just get arm9 and gateway? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
anyways he can't let him ever get his way.


----------



## Wolfvak (May 28, 2016)

At this point it's impossible to know who it was. My recommendation is to disable everything under the Privacy section, or at least restrict it to people you follow only (thanks for the tip @astronautlevel ).
Hopefully it'll end. I still have pics of the PMs sent, so if you get any please send me the text to see if they match (text only pls no more).

Generally, it's a wall of red text shilling for GW, saying that he uses menuhax+Luma and that I'm the cancer of the community because I try to shove down A9LH down people's throats (ironically enough, I'm against going straight into a9lh). He also rambles about how GW is better with gateshark and such and how I should kill myself.

imo it could even be GW, trying to disuade people into criticizing their stuff, but I have no clue.

edit: pls don't post anything here, some of the message is too much and can actually cause some damage


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> At this point it's impossible to know who it was. My recommendation is to disable everything under the Privacy section, or at least restrict it to people you follow only (thanks for the tip @astronautlevel ).
> Hopefully it'll end. I still have pics of the PMs sent, so if you get any please send me the text to see if they match (text only pls no more).
> 
> Generally, it's a wall of red text shilling for GW, saying that he uses menuhax+Luma and that I'm the cancer of the community because I try to shove down A9LH down people's throats (ironically enough, I'm against going straight into a9lh). He also rambles about how GW is better with gateshark and such and how I should kill myself.
> ...


I am probably the only sick fuck wondering if we all got the same pictures...............He sent me 2
anyways thanks for the help I did what you said.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

What is with these people, criticizing people repeatedly. It is just sick.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> What is with these people, criticizing people repeatedly. It is just sick.


I am confused by your post.
are we sick or is net worthy sick?


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I am confused by your post.
> are we sick or is net worthy sick?


net worthy is sick


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> net worthy is sick


Did you get the net worthy spam too?


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Did you get the net worthy spam too?


no, luckily.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

*BurningDesire* Do I have permission to make a "Arm9 Martyrs" section dedicated to people who went through this battle? Perhaps if we just added next to people's names (martyr) then that would work.


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

I just noticed, I am in the A9LH list and Menuhax.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> I just noticed, I am in the A9LH list and Menuhax.


I believed you when you said you were a arm9 member now and burningdesire thinks your lying XD (I think)


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I believed you when you said you were a arm9 member now and burningdesire thinks your lying XD (I think)


lol


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> lol


I think burningdesire doesnt believe you but that is just what I think it could be someone else though.
I don't want to just throw shit at someone for no reason. XD


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I think burningdesire doesnt believe you but that is just what I think it could be someone else though.
> I don't want to just throw shit at someone for no reason. XD


it is probably because of that 'I use Menuhax' thread I made before I installed A9LH...


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> it is probably because of that 'I use Menuhax' thread I made before I installed A9LH...


Hey are you the guy that put IOSU on my walloftext?


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Hey are you the guy that put IOSU on my walloftext?


No... 
The thread is here


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> No...
> The thread is here


"1v1 me on Club Penguin."
My god........you also played that?
storm exploit ftw.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 28, 2016)

I'm part of the master race!


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> "1v1 me on Club Penguin."
> My god........you also played that?
> storm exploit ftw.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


>




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XAIXER said:


> I'm part of the master race!


added.


----------



## Dorimori (May 28, 2016)

So, who was sent the gore? I didn't receive any, but was it only A9LH users?


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> So, who was sent the gore? I didn't receive any, but was it only A9LH users?


I think so.
But I haven't received it.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 28, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> So, who was sent the gore? I didn't receive any, but was it only A9LH users?


No, I'm an A9LH user, didn't receive any (thankfully).


----------



## Kingy (May 28, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> No, I'm an A9LH user, didn't receive any (thankfully).


same.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> So, who was sent the gore? I didn't receive any, but was it only A9LH users?


I got sent gore along with burningdesire and other arm9 user or people that joked about gateway.
The guy named his account @Net Worthy and PMed people some things that I am not phased by because I am a monster.
You are probably fine because you probably made your PMs set to only people you follow.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I got sent gore along with burningdesire and other arm9 user or people that joked about gateway.
> The guy named his account @Net Worthy and PMed people some things that I am not phased by because I am a monster.
> You are probably fine because you probably made your PMs set to only people you follow.


I often get contacted by people who I'm not following, so I can't do that.


----------



## Salamencizer (May 29, 2016)

*I'd like to join the team, to help people out, etc. *I will link this thread to *The thread* I had made in Flashcarts and CFW subforum.


----------



## Salamencizer (May 29, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Even if it comes to this arm9 is still unbrickable. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Excetp if you use arm9 gateshit


----------



## Feeling it! (May 29, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> *I'd like to join the team, to help people out, etc. *I will link this thread to *The thread* I had made in Flashcarts and CFW subforum.


@BurningDesire is the one that would control that option.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jun 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The Official a9lh Master Race Thread
> *RE;BIRTHED*
> 
> *
> ...


filthy menuhax peasant: my brother


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 1, 2016)

Uh, I've had A9LH for a while now.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 1, 2016)

Still waiting to get removed off the Menuhax list when I am currently in both.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Uh, I've had A9LH for a while now.


Shifted ya up the ranks m8.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 1, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Shifted ya up the ranks m8.


I'm still on the Menuhax list though. Also Jack Sparrow and CloudCocoPuffs are the same person.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I'm still on the Menuhax list though. Also Jack Sparrow and CloudCocoPuffs are the same person.


Fixed.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 1, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Fixed.


I'm at the bottom of the A9LH list and the top for some reason. Also, noimgood and solress are on the list twice.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I'm at the bottom of the A9LH list and the top for some reason. Also, noimgood and solress are on the list twice.


#Picky

(LAST edit I make tonight! )


Okay, so I removed the duplicate GalladeGuy from the A9LH list, but I couldn't be arsed to do noimgood and solres... @BurningDesire, your turn! 
Edit: I got bored and did it myself...


----------



## yacepi15 (Jun 4, 2016)

@BurningDesire Hey! Im on luma + GW A9LH! Remove me from the peasants list right now!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> @BurningDesire Hey! Im on luma + GW A9LH! Remove me from the peasants list right now!


I, instead, took the liberty of shifting you up the ranks. 

...While f**king up some links in the process because I did it on phone, and somehow Firefox kills the links. -_-


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 4, 2016)

But...but...
I have a partial A9LH setup...


----------



## yacepi15 (Jun 4, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> But...but...
> I have a partial A9LH setup...


And... What are you waiting for ending it? xD


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 4, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> And... What are you waiting for ending it? xD


FBI won't load after booting any CFW and then going back into HBL to install the FBI.cia and hb_launcher.cia.
So I'm pretty much fucked, as I have no other options.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

You know, I have a strange urge to join the A9LH Master Race, now.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> You know, I have a strange urge to join the A9LH Master Race, now.


DO IT


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> DO IT


I don't have a 3DS but now I'm going to defend A9LH


----------



## Blue (Jun 7, 2016)

Add Morgan69 to "Fallen Bretheren".


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 8, 2016)

Okaaaay guys....


This friday, i decided to be a man and install AL9H....
PLEASE Wish me luck u.u Thanks! :3


----------



## Stecker8 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm No Homebrew Peasant


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> A E S T H E T I C


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey why am I still on the MenuHax peasant list
I've been part of the glorious A9LH master race for like three months now


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 9, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Hey why am I still on the MenuHax peasant list
> I've been part of the glorious A9LH master race for like three months now


I was one of the pioneers and I'm on the nothing list so _shrug_


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 9, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> I was one of the pioneers and I'm on the nothing list so _shrug_


Yeah but being in the menuhax peasant list is insulting


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Yeah but being in the menuhax peasant list is insulting


I agree take off TheKawaiiDesu the list.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 9, 2016)

Updated the OP 2 DAY!


----------



## Lucar (Jun 9, 2016)

I can't seem to tag anyone, but...

ADD ME TO THE A9LH MASTER RACE LIST

I have 2 consoles that are A9LHed, one in progress, and another that is kinda broken so... 

@BurningDesire @Voxel Studios HEY LOOK TAGS WORK AGAIN YAY


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 9, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I can't seem to tag anyone, but...
> 
> ADD ME TO THE A9LH MASTER RACE LIST
> 
> ...


Added 2 day!


----------



## Lucar (Jun 9, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Added 2 day!



YUSS 2 DAY


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 10, 2016)

I've done A9LH on 12 systems already, can I be added? Or do I need more?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 10, 2016)

Temptress Cerise said:


> I've done A9LH on 12 systems already, can I be added? Or do I need more?


Is one of them yours?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 10, 2016)

Seems someone beat me to adding you @Temptress Cerise


----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 10, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Is one of them yours?





BurningDesire said:


> Seems someone beat me to adding you @Temptress Cerise


Thanks~ and yes, four of those 12 are mine~  <3


----------



## VirusX2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Add my Name to The Master Race List.


----------



## PK101 (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm part of the master race. I wan't to see whats going on a ninty headquarters trying to patch this.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2016)

Who gave you permission to take Margen's place? @BurningDesire


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Who gave you permission to take Margen's place? @BurningDesire


Me


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Me


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Me


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

1 cri everytiem wh3n th`s happ3n


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm now part of the master race.  Took me 6 hours to get it setup and installed because I was super careful.  I had to be careful because I had a limited edition mh4u 3dsxl + katsukitty capture card.  Now I can stream any games I want 

https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd


----------



## VirusX2 (Jun 26, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I'm now part of the master race.  Took me 6 hours to get it setup and installed because I was super careful.  I had to be careful because I had a limited edition mh4u 3dsxl + katsukitty capture card.  Now I can stream any games I want
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/cooroxd



for me it took 3 hours, because i took time to get identical 9.2 backup with same MD5. Weeeeeh i took almosy 16 SysNand Backup. And 5th backup 7th and 12th were identical.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm an A9LH master :0 Don't forget me pls I'm lonely.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2016)

hi im an a9lh peasnt add me pls


----------



## VirusX2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> hi im an a9lh peasnt add me pls



Duh, AL9H are Master race.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

VirusX2 said:


> Duh, MenuHax are Master race.


Corrected it for you.


----------



## VirusX2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Corrected it for you.



You confusing me @Zelock .


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

VirusX2 said:


> You confusing me @Zelock .


MenuHax is obviously vastly superior to A9LH, as it includes such features as;

Not being able to launch Arm9 programs at boot
Not being able to recover from sysNAND bricks without a hardmod
Having a 40 second boot time
Having a 40 percent boot rate
Wearing out your sd card and battery quicker
Only being able to run CFWs and Arm9 programs on versions 4.1-9.2
And many more!


----------



## VirusX2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Zelock said:


> MenuHax is obviously vastly superior to A9LH, as it includes such features as;
> 
> Not being able to launch Arm9 programs at boot
> Not being able to recover from sysNAND bricks without a hardmod
> ...



@Zelock Cool, Looks like Jackus doing a Great Job then


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 26, 2016)

Zelock said:


> MenuHax is obviously vastly superior to A9LH, as it includes such features as;
> 
> Not being able to launch Arm9 programs at boot
> Not being able to recover from sysNAND bricks without a hardmod
> ...


Oh god. Margen v2 is here.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Oh god. Margen v2 is here.


let's go!1! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is the 2nd time I've been called Margen 2.0. Should I be worried?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 26, 2016)

Zelock said:


> let's go!1!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> This is the 2nd time I've been called Margen 2.0. Should I be worried?


Margen 2.0 i choose you! XD


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2016)

VirusX2 said:


> Duh, AL9H are Master race.


twas a joke.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Everyone knows a9lh is master race


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> twas a joke.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Everyone knows a9lh is master race


what are you on about menuhox is great


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Woahbu forgot my me in the master race thread and I have 2 a9lh 3ds's


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 28, 2016)

Add me to the list.
I abandoned Gatewait-an-eternity/Brazzer(browser)hax for A9LH.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 29, 2016)

If this list is still being updated, I am a master race member as well!  Actually, I joined before the whole A9LH Vs. Menuhax war, back in the original version of the guide.

The master race title belongs to the originals!


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 29, 2016)

Im Mixed Bbs. Menuhax coldboot n3ds and a9lh o3ds. make me my own category ;D


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Jul 13, 2016)

Im a A9LH LUMA up to date SysNAND Lover


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 13, 2016)

So, @BurningDesire listened to HACKSN5S4, (betting he was lying I don't think he has the smarts to do that) but ignores MULTIPLE POSTS by me, even on her PROFILE?
*Eye ticks*
Put me on the master race list already please


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 13, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> So, @BurningDesire listened to HACKSN5S4, (betting he was lying I don't think he has the smarts to do that) but ignores MULTIPLE POSTS by me, even on her PROFILE?
> *Eye ticks*
> Put me on the master race list already please


pssst
This list means jack shit
Welcome!


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> pssst
> This list means jack shit
> Welcome!



where's my unique category bb


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 13, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> where's my unique category bb


Nowhere, on purpose.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 13, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Nowhere, on purpose.


but am mixed


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 13, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> but am mixed


That's why you should be on none of the lists.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 13, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> That's why you should be on none of the lists.


rip me


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 13, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> where's my unique category bb


I guess I will put you under the ultimate sexy goddess list


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I guess I will put you under the ultimate sexy goddess list


Tons of people would get rid of A9LH just to be on that list, I'm sure.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 13, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Tons of people would get rid of A9LH just to be on that list, I'm sure.


The list is up


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 13, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Tons of people would get rid of A9LH just to be on that list, I'm sure.


Im the only true sexy goddess tho


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 13, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Im the only true sexy goddess tho


'Tis true


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The list is up


PLZ add me I have A9LH on emuNAND!
(Note that you shouldn't point out that such a feat is simply impossible. You'd be right.)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 13, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> PLZ add me I have A9LH on emuNAND!
> (Note that you shouldn't point out that such a feat is simply impossible. You'd be right.)


Done mate


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Done mate


THX! (Finally, I've wanted to be on the list twice for so long!)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 13, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> THX! (Finally, I've wanted to be on the list twice for so long!)


Even though it means jackshit and no one is helping me update it so i am getting fucking salty


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Even though it means jackshit and no one is helping me update it so i am getting fucking salty


I could help tbh


----------



## Ironknight (Jul 14, 2016)

I am also part of THE GLORIOUS MASTERRACE OF A9LH AND TEAM VALOR


----------



## mudassirul (Jul 14, 2016)

Who da fuq is Ultimate Sexy Goddess? couldn't find the profile (for science purposes)!!

_A noble of the A9LH is I_​


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Even though it means jackshit and no one is helping me update it so i am getting fucking salty


I still help at times when I get bored or something like that......


----------



## einhuman197 (Jul 25, 2016)

Add me, I'm an early-arm9loaderhax-guy. Installed it on 02/21/2016, few days after Plailects guide. No otphelper, manually Header injection, flickering payload.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> Add me, I'm an early-arm9loaderhax-guy. Installed it on 02/21/2016, few days after Plailects guide. No otphelper, manually Header injection, flickering payload.


Done!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 25, 2016)

I didn't realize this was still being updated...add me, please.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I didn't realize this was still being updated...add me, please.


Done! and yeah, I'm usually the only one still updating this nowadays...


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 25, 2016)

i went from menuhax to a9lh and honestly its so much more reliable with 100% bootrate and faster bootrate for that matter. No bs, it just runs everything like how psp 6.20 cfw does. other hax is like using the 6.60 boot thing or hen.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 25, 2016)

ihaveahax helped me, therefore I am a9lh!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 25, 2016)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> ihaveahax helped me, therefore I am a9lh!


Added!


----------



## Rasa (Jul 26, 2016)

I have both A9LH and Sky3DS+, So...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2016)

Rasa said:


> I have both A9LH and Sky3DS+, So...


I put you down for A9LH because that's miles better than a Sky3DS+ in most respects.


----------



## CrystalForce (Jul 26, 2016)

Rasa said:


> I have both A9LH and Sky3DS, So...



add me under A9LH I guess


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2016)

CrystalForce said:


> add me under A9LH I guess


Added.


----------



## Halvorsen (Jul 28, 2016)

#ARM9LOADERHAXmasterrace since Feburary 2016 (when a9lh was an actual accomplishment)

ShadowNAND Master Race since July 2016


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2016)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> #ARM9LOADERHAXmasterrace since Feburary 2016 (when a9lh was an actual accomplishment)
> 
> ShadowNAND Master Race since July 2016


Added you.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 29, 2016)

Seems like I'm still not on the master race list.


----------



## Shadowhand (Jul 29, 2016)

Excuse me, are devs good for this list?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Seems like I'm still not on the master race list.


Well, *do* you have A9LH?



Shadowhand said:


> Excuse me, are devs good for this list?


Of course!


----------



## einhuman197 (Jul 29, 2016)

Is there a brick thread? I have a massive brick, even arm9loaderhax doesn't boot. I need a hardmod, wubwub


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Isn't it cute how the filthy menuhax peasants are trying to stay relevant with sdiconhax?


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Isn't it cute how the filthy menuhax peasants are trying to stay relevant with sdiconhax?


What is sdiconhax?


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> What is sdiconhax?


The new menuhax for 11.0


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a9lh too, looking forward to .


----------



## iAqua (Feb 5, 2017)

Add me to list, please.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2017)

I've done close to 10 systems, with no bricks. So I've earned my place here as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2017)

I added all 3 of you to the list, but I only wrote your names and didn't link your profiles yet as I'm currently out and on phone atm, so I'll add your links when I'm home 

EDIT: I'm hoooome! ...and I also added your links too.


----------



## Manuel9181 (Feb 5, 2017)

Joined to the glorious arm9loaderhax's master race since... Well, I don't remember exactly but it was still needed to downgrade your emunand to 2.1, flash it on your sysnand and proceed compiling the arm9loaderhax.3dsx by yourself (I literally can't understand how some people still have troubles following the currently guide. I mean, now the entire process is pretty much a joke).
Btw, already installed it on 3 systems (one n3ds and 2 o3ds)  without any brick. Could I be added to the list, please?


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 5, 2017)

Manuel9181 said:


> Could I be added to the list, please?


ADDED YA 2 DAY!
(Haven't seen this thread in ages! )


----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2017)

While I appreciate this thread and the list, what exactly is the point of it? Is there any purpose to having a database, or just for fun?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jayro said:


> While I appreciate this thread and the list, what exactly is the point of it? Is there any purpose to having a database, or just for fun?


fun meme time


----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> fun meme time


Go ahead, I'm already in peoples sig quotes.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Go ahead, I'm already in peoples sig quotes.


No, having a "fun meme time" is the point of this list/thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I have a9lh too, looking forward to .


David, back at it again necrobumping shit threads


Godspeed you magnificent bastard


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 8, 2017)

Add @Technicmaster0 to the mset, menuhax and gateway list. He uses all 3.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 8, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Add @Technicmaster0 to the mset, menuhax and gateway list. He uses all 3.


And I don't have to justify for that. They are better anyways *triggered*.
BTW I use supermysterychunkhax and oot3dhax, too.


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 8, 2017)

@Technicmaster0 Supermysterychunkhax is good for homebrew but not for cfw. Use arm9loaderhax


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 8, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> @Technicmaster0 Supermysterychunkhax is good for homebrew but not for cfw. Use arm9loaderhax


It's good enough to launch the gateway .3dsx with it. I won't use a9lh anyways. Even smea doesn't use a9lh.


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 8, 2017)

@Technicmaster0 dear Lord you give me cancer. Arm9loaderhax is way more faster and stabler than menuhax. And your shitty brickway supports arm9loaderhax too.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 8, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> @Technicmaster0 dear Lord you give me cancer. Arm9loaderhax is way more faster and stabler than menuhax. And your shitty brickway supports arm9loaderhax too.


I'm pretty sure that smea knows better than you what's good and what's necessary for my 3ds. In addition to that, the gateway 3dsx is stable enough.


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 8, 2017)

Smea doesn't play much on his 3ds I think.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 8, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Smea doesn't play much on his 3ds I think.


I don't know how much he plays with his 3ds but he plays with it. I think mainly he plays pokemon and he did play smash.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 8, 2017)

Technicmaster0 said:


> I don't know how much he plays with his 3ds but he plays with it. I think mainly he plays pokemon and he did play smash.


Read my signature.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

Gateway is a better cheat system than NTR and always will be. 

But I find no use for it other than cheats.


----------



## xtheman (Feb 8, 2017)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Even smea doesn't use a9lh.


Smea doesn't care about piracy and all other things a9lh offers can be done in userland.
Stupid reasons are stupid.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 8, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Smea doesn't care about piracy and all other things a9lh offers can be done in userland.
> Stupid reasons are stupid.


I mean I don't really care about piracy either so...



GalladeGuy said:


> Read my signature.


What a well argumented statement. But my impression that mostly kiddies use a9lh just gets confirmed.


----------



## xtheman (Feb 8, 2017)

Technicmaster0 said:


> I mean I don't really care about piracy either so...


But you wasted 80 bucks on a shit piece of plastic for a device mainly for piracy? Yeah cause that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> But you wasted 80 bucks on a shit piece of plastic for a device mainly for piracy? Yeah cause that makes perfect sense.


n**** please


----------



## xtheman (Feb 8, 2017)

VinLark said:


> n**** please
> View attachment 77588


So basically a piece of plastic that does everything free open sourced shit can do (better in most cases) but with one better thing? Is cheats enough to waste 80 bucks to use gateway?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> So basically a piece of plastic that does everything free open sourced shit can do (better in most cases) but with one better thing? Is cheats enough to waste 80 bucks to use gateway?


No

But it's his money I guess. I don't even know how this argument got started


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 8, 2017)

He is a flashcard collector... Anyways I agree that it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## einhuman197 (Feb 8, 2017)

LinkSoraZelda said:


> #ARM9LOADERHAXmasterrace since Feburary 2016 (when a9lh was an actual accomplishment)
> 
> ShadowNAND Master Race since July 2016


My brother <3
Which day? I did it on 21st.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 8, 2017)

add me *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 8, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> But you wasted 80 bucks on a shit piece of plastic for a device mainly for piracy? Yeah cause that makes perfect sense.


I bought this "shit piece of plastic" way before there were free ways to launch 3ds homebrew (except of the very early ARM9 stuff). Gateway were the first ones who delivered many, many features including ARM11 homebrew and CIA installation.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 8, 2017)

what but me?
I'm using LUMA


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2017)

i forgot this existed, apparently i'm on here


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 15, 2017)

Please add me, i have a9lh too.


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 15, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Please add me, i have a9lh too.


You're already on there!


----------



## NeonNinjaCat (Feb 15, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) A9LH is love, A9LH is life ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
add me pls ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 16, 2017)

NeonNinjaCat said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) A9LH is love, A9LH is life ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> add me pls ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 16, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> You're already on there!



No im not!


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 16, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> No im not!


I'm fairly certain you are, between Temptress Cerise and iAqua.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Mar 14, 2017)

Can I join?


----------



## NexoCube (Mar 14, 2017)

i join a9lh master race, a9lh ftw


----------



## mohdsaher (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't forget me I am in the A9LH master race..


----------



## Dopey The Gemini (Mar 27, 2017)

I too am part of the A9LH master race


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2017)

I joined A9LH Master Race since September (CTR-001) and January (New 3DS XL).


----------



## NightScript (May 2, 2017)

Lol, I have A9LH, but all this "master race" and "peasents" bullshit is just going to start drama...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 2, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Lol, I have A9LH, but all this "master race" and "peasents" bullshit is just going to start drama...


It has been for over a year...


----------



## NightScript (May 3, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It has been for over a year...


I know, in fact, I know that Margen67 started it. Doesn't change the fact that its still drama...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 3, 2017)

maorninja said:


> I know, in fact, I know that Margen67 started it. Doesn't change the fact that its still drama...


afaik it died


----------



## APartOfMe (May 3, 2017)

everyone who hacked their 3ds in the past 6 months has a9lh. what's the point of this?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> everyone who hacked their 3ds in the past 6 months has a9lh. what's the point of this?


This was a major theme around a year ago.  The "glorious A9LH master race" _community_, if you will, was a very loud subset of individuals whose goal was to spread the word of how great A9LH is.  Luckily for everyone, this group has long since died.  To answer your question, however, the "point of this" (as you put it) was to draft a list of "A9LH master race" members; however, it is quite dated, and any new member would not understand that this thread was relevant at some point in the past.


----------



## SANIC (May 3, 2017)

I am A9LH Master race PC pesants beware


----------



## xtheman (May 20, 2017)

Pfft peasants


----------



## SomeGamer (May 20, 2017)

xtheman said:


> Pfft peasants


Yeah, A9LH peasants.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

MSET/Gateway peasants -> MenuHax/rxTools master race
MenuHax peasants -> Arm9LoaderHax master race
now, Arm9LoaderHax peasants -> Boot9Strap master race!!

sorry A9LH bud


----------



## SANIC (May 20, 2017)

How do I go from A9LH to BootStrap9


----------



## Lia (May 20, 2017)

SANIC said:


> How do I go from A9LH to BootStrap9


https://3ds.guide/updating-to-boot9strap


----------



## SANIC (May 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## NeonNinjaCat (May 31, 2017)

i will be no longer a filthy Peasent as i am upgrading to skrubhax!


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

TL; DR.

I'm still a a9lh peasant. Can I be on the list until I could finally be a b9s master race user?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2017)

fedehda said:


> TL; DR.
> 
> I'm still a a9lh peasant. Can I be on the list until I could finally be a b9s master race user?


PEASANT


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> PEASANT


Oh, shut up. At least I'm not banned _yet_


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

wew


----------



## fedehda (May 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wew


Are you an a9lh peasant?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Are you an a9lh peasant?


no


----------

